# How long is your commute to work?



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

My work is 19 miles from home and it takes about 18-20 minutes to drive there. Wish I was a little closer because it's 3 hours a week I'm wasting and about $20-25 in gas. But also don't want to live in town.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I currently wfh so my commute is 0 miles but when I did have a commute it ranged anywhere from 5 mins to 45 mins each way depending on where I was living at the time.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

My new job will have a 25-30 min commute each way.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

20 - 25 mins drive to work and 35 - 40 mins on the way home.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Each way, about a 15min walk, 10min wait, then a 25min ferry ride and then another 10min walk. Approximately an hour total. But since covid, I only do this once per week or two weeks.

If I get start using my electric scooter instead of walking, it will probably shave off half of the walking time. Unfortunately, if the ferry becomes too crowded, they will not let people with scooters or bikes get on until the next ferry comes if it is less crowded. If that ferry becomes crowded, I would have to wait again for the next one. It isn't worth the risk unless I am commuting in the off peak hours. Also in the city I work in, there have been alarmingly increasing numbers of scooters and cyclists being physically knocked down, attacked, injured and then robbed of their scooters and cyclists. I am generally someone who would be a very favorable target in terms of this. So this also made me more hesitant to commute with it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Right now a few feet 3 days per week and then 3 miles one way twice per week which is a 10 minute drive if the bridge doesn’t go up.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It's a 5 - 10 minute drive, but I looked for a living place nearby. I got tired of making a long commute in the winter.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Blue Dino I heard about people getting beat up for their electric bikes and scooters in the news. Apparently there are actually certain gangs whose main source of income comes come stealing and reselling these bikes and scooters. A lot of delivery drivers use them so they will put in fake orders to certain neighborhoods without a police presence then overwhelm the driver and take their bike. It's pretty gross what people will do for money. I don't blame you for not wanting to drive your scooter to work.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Too long. 1.5h to and 2h back (later, so more traffic)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My driveway  I sit around until I am given a notice for a delivery then drive to pick up food, then deliver it. It is pretty convenient in that way. My longest commute was when I worked for IBM at a call center, it would be about an hour drive each way and a lot of that was congested traffic up into Tampa. It was so long, I would notice myself snapping out of a day dream only to have driven miles upon miles, as though I were in a hypnotic state and my brain was performing all of the maneuvering for me. It was kind of scary when it happened, but somehow I managed not to ever get in an accident. There is an actual term for what happens, I guess it is pretty common on long drives.

But yeah, a two hour commute each day was not fun - the pay was pretty good though and I really liked that job. My coworkers were all tech geeks, and I worked the third shift with them, often playing video games on a gamecube and small portable TV I brought in, as well as just browsing the web.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10-45 minutes depending on if driven, if bus, if cycling, or if busing


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Under 30 minutes. I always stop for a coffee first.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Under 30 minutes. I always stop for a coffee first.


 I wouldn't last a year at a job with a 30 minute commute. My last job was about five minutes and I remember countless days when I didn't get up until the last minute, took like a one minute shower, ran out the door still wet and still got there like 5 minutes late. Especially on really cold mornings. You'd think someone would get used to the schedule but I never did. It got harder and harder to get up on time the longer I worked there.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Currently I work from home. The longest commute I've had was 1.5 hours each way. Usually I could read on the train so that was ok, it was more problematic if I needed to get home from work because I got sick (say, with a stomach bug), or if I had a few beers after work and had to spend 1.5 hours without a toilet.

One of my colleagues commuted from another country, she would fly in for work. She was paid a shetload of money so could afford it and she worked from home for most of the week. A couple of months into the job she messed everything up, got fired and given a massive payout (something like 4x my annual salary at the time) to leave quietly. Senior management!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Long commutes are soul crushing after a long day at work. Before I moved I was an hour each way from my job. Sucked working 10-12 hour days and then having to drive an hour home. I did that for about six months, don't think I could do it long term.


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Too damn long. And I don't work odd hours anymore, so I hit traffic. I feel like I'm wasting my life behind the wheel sometimes.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

50 Miles / 50 minutes (1+ hour coming home)

Still beats my old 90 minute commute:

Drive to a park n ride.
Catch a bus to the train station
Ride the train into the city
Catch another bus to the office.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

3 minute drive… I still end up late most days and I’m not crazy about the job, but I can’t picture myself making it in a job where I have to travel 30+ min.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

4-5 minutes direct.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Mlt18 said:


> 3 minute drive… I still end up late most days and I’m not crazy about the job, but I can’t picture myself making it in a job where I have to travel 30+ min.


When I lived in a city my commute averaged between 30-45 minutes. O_O

...yeah I don't miss that!


----------



## Hummer3 (12 mo ago)

Its long... 45 minutes through city...26 min highway.... I'm waiting for real estate market to improve before moving closer... I could now but doesnt bug me... good time to listen to music or podcasts. 

I do spend a lot in gas though...
<- - - - Especially when I take that


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

.


----------



## SWFGF (12 mo ago)

I have a hard time when I have jobs I have to commute to- I get a lot of anxiety about wasting time (which is funny, because I also regularly watch hours and hours of TV at a time when there are other things I should be doing. Go figure ). It helps me feel less anxious to call a family member (on the car speaker for safety) because keeping in touch with family is important to me, so I feel like I am also doing something of value. Or I listen to a podcast about something I want to learn more about, or one that is purely entertaining to help the time pass. I also feel less anxious if I am snacking on something, but that is not a healthy habit .


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

5 minutes. 12-15 minutes if I ride my bike!

...derp...I just realised I commented on this thread already...don't judge me!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

5 or 10 minutes depending on the time of day or how well they clean the roads.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

About 10-12 minutes fortunately it's fairly close to where I live. Now my former job was all the way across town and way off the main highway so that took about 25-30 minutes. Sometimes I enjoyed the drive though, and back then I remember listening to the radio or a CD on the way to work. At this job I'd get anxious if I did that, and in fact I still don't listen to anything on the way to work except for Fridays. I guess it's part OCD remaining from when I first started there and partly because it's sort of a treat to myself for getting through the week. But generally I'm either completely mind blank other than focusing on getting there, or ruminating over how it might be it if I know I have to do something I dread.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Assuming optimal conditions, each way will take

Driving - 30mins
Train - 1 hour
Bus - 2 hours
Ferry - 45mins


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

30 min walk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Currently 20 minutes by bus or bike


----------

